# xMalinois



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

With the recent talk about these mixes Im going to post a couple vids of a male xMalinois that was just shipped in.

He has clearly not seen much of the world or had any training. He has spent most of his life in kennels and runs, and is a true green dog in every sense of the world. What you see in the vids is purely genetic ability. 

He has scary ball drive, excellent grips and bites like he means it. I expect he will only get better with age and experience.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnEjQ9uotC8&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOCX81L080M


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He looks like all kinds of fun!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Indeed! he's got ball drive in spades!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like a good time. He definitely has ball drive.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sabis mom said:


> He looks like all kinds of fun!


I second this!
He looks great,


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Started teaching him the out. That was worth a video in and of itself. Took about 10-15 minutes for him to let go the first time..lol.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He looked like he might hang on, lol. What will he be training for?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

He is beautiful! There is a lot of fight in the dog. Does the xMalinois meaning he is a German Shepherd Malinois mix? Sorry that probably seems like a dumb question but I wanted to make sure that I completely understand


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

looks like fun. A friend of mine is having a litter of Dutch/GSD. It's very tempting. I might hold out and try a dutchie.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

He will be sold to a PD or some similar working application, Im just playing with him while he is with me. Its funny he views everything with a sense of wonder as most of what he sees in the house or wherever I take him is completely new to him.

xmalinois can mean dutchy/mal or mal/gsd or even a mix of all 3. There are places in Europe where they raise these dogs to sell to wholesalers and LE depts.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Nice looking green dog.

I'd take him through leash pressure work, and change up rewards to something besides the ball. Save it for detection and use a tug for now. 

Learning to loose leash walk / tactical heel and to out will potentially save him some grief when transitioning to a new handler. 

After you get him walking well, which won't take long, start getting him out and about to see the world.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

after you slipped the sleeve how did you get it back from him? Wish the vid wouldn't have stopped but kept going to show that...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Very handsome! Love everything about him.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> after you slipped the sleeve how did you get it back from him? Wish the vid wouldn't have stopped but kept going to show that...


Well unlike Mr Payne, Im not interested in startin any PETA petition campaigns..lol. 
Ideally I would have switched him simply by making attraction with a second sleeve. The second sleeve I had on hand is a soft sleeve and after taking the first bite I realized that he would probably hurt me pretty bad if I used that. So I had to get him off the one he had. Luckily he does not redirect like a lot of mals do.

@ David, yes while he is here I am starting him on basic obedience and outs. Ill use food and tug initially, and leave the balls for later. I used to think I knew what extreme ball drive was.. Lol my new definition for extreme is if it scares you.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Omg I love the look of him. He's one driven boy. He looks like such a blast. I have to laugh at the last bit of the first video with him trying to get the new ball with the old one still in his mouth lol. They never want to let go of what they have. 

Lordy that is way more dog that I need but watching him just makes me make grabby hands at him.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I had the same experience when I got Fama. I thought I had seen high ball drive. I didn't know there was another level. It's like a dangerously powerful vibration in their body. And they are nuts


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I had the same experience when I got Fama. I thought I had seen high ball drive. I didn't know there was another level. It's like a dangerously powerful vibration in their body. And they are nuts


David, since you don't know about Fama's ancestry, is it possible that she may be a cross? Someone mentioned that contractors providing the military with dogs often cross GSD/mal, GSD/Dutch... It's just a thought. Might be a reason for that insane ball drive!

Susan


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I would say no. I see no mal in her. I've worked several crosses and I believe she's all GSD.

The craziest ball drive dog I've ever met was a dutchie. That dog would hurt himself chasing the ball.You had to be really careful how you paid him.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't think a dog needs to be a cross necessarily to have high ball drive. Most people can't even handle my female if I toss them a ball and there is certainly no Mal in her.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

I just got home from doing some training and decoying for a group of SOF dogs. There were handlers and dogs from Germany SF, England's SAS, Canada and our SF guys from both coast and several different units. I saw worked about 30 dogs and the vast majority were Malinois and Mali X's. I did see a couple of Dutch Shepherds, however, I did not see one GSD. Actually, the guys that train and select dogs for some of our top Military units moved away from GSD's several years ago. 

These guys, like many Police Dept's are going with the Mali X. They are nice working dogs , I selected one for our PD last month and he is doing very well.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity, where do you guys get those balls on the string? Anything I find around here never matches. :/


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

http://www.k-9dynamics.com/balls/bende-ball/cat_161.html

That's where I shop


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the website


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Sweet! Thanks Saphire.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.hightrialk9.com/

They have a Facebook page too.


----------

